# X2M - X2M Connect



## System (17 August 2021)

X2M Connect Limited is an Internet of Things (IoT ) business initially focused on digitising the utility sector in the Asia Pacific Region (APAC) with its proprietary technology. The Company’s core value proposition is to assist both utilities and governments to save time, money and enhance public safety, by enabling both new and existing utility devices to communicate both to each other and to a centralised system via the internet. In the longer term, the Company believes that its technology has potential application in other industry settings. Indeed, on a limited scale it is currently applied outside the utility sector.

The Company’s IoT technology enables any device, such as utility meters or sensors, to communicate with any other device on any communications platform. It does this by replacing manual and on-site processes with smart technology that enables the collection of data for analytics, process automation and control of remote end devices. Once enabled with the Company’s technology, customers such as utility providers and local governments can access extensive live data from any one or more devices or sensors across their network. This interoperability feature, which enables devices to communicate over the one platform, is a key competitive advantage for X2M. 

The Company is initially focussed on enabling efficient supply of water, gas, electricity and other utilities in the APAC region and has existing supply contracts with customers in Australia, Japan, Korea, China and Taiwan.

It is anticipated that X2M will list on the ASX during September 2021.









						X2M Connect
					

X2M is a technology company that uses the internet to deliver productivity improvements, cost savings and improved public safety to enterprise and government customers.




					x2mconnect.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

*Listing date*10 September 2021 #*Company contact details*








						X2M Connect
					

X2M is a technology company that uses the internet to deliver productivity improvements, cost savings and improved public safety to enterprise and government customers.




					x2mconnect.com
				



Ph: 1800 926 926*Principal Activities*Internet of Things (IoT) technology platform*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.25*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*X2M*Capital to be Raised*$8,000,000*Expected offer close date*23 August 2021*Underwriter*This offer is not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2021)

Day One on the ASX .... X2M opened at 35c and now changing hands around 29c


----------



## Miner (23 September 2021)

New company published financial results immediately after listing.
Very brave and good I would say.
The snippet is here.
Not dived down, on the face, I was thinking if revenue has gone up 82 pc  and 93 pc increased connections but 11% down  EBITA - could that be initial teething stage to capture the profit at the initial stage, too much discount or business model requires scrutiny ?
Yes it is not a full scale analysis as company just listed couple of days back. 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02424556-2A1324832?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02424553-2A1324830?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02424554-2A1324831?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

DNH


----------

